# A Desk Set for our new Pastor



## edohmann (Mar 17, 2014)

I recently made this desk set for our new pastor.

The rollerball and the base are BOW and the fountain pen is Nazareth olive wood. The Martin Luther seal is a refrigerator magnet from Zazzle - I used a forstner bit to drill a recess hole for the magnet. The pens are Tritons from Exotic Blanks.

I imported the pen blanks from Jerusalem & I realize there is some controversy as to whether they are truly Holy Land olive wood, but there is no doubt about the base. I bought about 20 pounds of olive wood from an Armenian Christian wood carver when I visited Bethlehem in 2012. I had a private guide to take me around the West Bank & I got him to take me to the workshop of a Bethlehem carver to see if I could buy some wood. It was the first time anyone had made such a request, so it took a little while to get my point across and he had to ask around, but we finally found the shop of a very nice man who had a nice pile of wood that he had cut himself. I decided to leave a little bark on the base for character.



 

 

 


Edgar

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2014)

Very well done. Pretty all around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## SENC (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

Sharp looking pens !


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice pens! I'd love a set like that - Luther Seal and all!


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------

